# General Chat > General Discussion >  How many countries can you travel in $5000?

## JeanTravler

Say if you have only $5000 to spend + Air Tickets Price, how many countries can you travel.

I need to know this because I am planning this trip alone.


Thanks

----------


## Peter.white77

If you live in Europe then you travel many countries by train or road.
Otherwise it is not enough money to travel any country.

----------


## lololopezz

If we travel to Asia we can travel 5-6 country.

----------


## katestone17

I can travel 4-5 country in Asia.

----------


## paulssmith

I think I can travel two country with only $5000.

----------


## seniorlivingca

If you live in Europe then you travel many countries by train or road.
    Otherwise it is not enough money to travel any country.

----------


## helena27

It depend on the mood. Some time we can travel 2-3 country. Some time is not enough to travel one city.

----------


## ShaneBro

This question is very hard and it is not easy to say out the result of this question but I think you can travel minimum 2 country in this amount. If you are two person then this enough amount for traveling.

----------


## sandraamoose

In $5000 I can travel one country.

----------


## hany

I can travel London

----------


## Chrisbryan

On $5000, I can travel 5 Asian countries, each one month.

----------


## burceyork92

I can travel 3 country in $5000.

----------


## shaggywills

$5000 is not enough to travel more than 15days. With this money we can travel 4 to 5 Asian country.

----------


## billygun

I can travel to  India with $5K for one month.

----------


## martina22

I can travel 2 country like Thailand, Malaysia in $5000.

----------


## BreadHog

I think I can travel only one country in this amount. Today travelling services are too hard and if you have to travel more than one city then you have requited at least $10000 amount.

----------


## madonnas

I can travel only one country in $5000. I like to spend all the money in one country.  I don't like to  travel many country.

----------


## onlyfairings

If you live in Europe then you travel many countries by train or road.
    Otherwise it is not enough money to travel any country.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

If you live in Europe then you travel many countries by train or road.
    Otherwise it is not enough money to travel any country.

----------


## kevinpeter480

If you live in Europe then you travel many countries by train or road.
    Otherwise it is not enough money to travel any country.

----------


## lovelycarol

We can travel 5-6 Asian Country in $5000. Staying 1day 1 country.

----------


## Monicastone

With $5000 I can travel 3-5 country.

----------


## atlaspeter2

I think I can travel two country with only $5000.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I can travel 7-9 country in Asia.

----------


## kevinjack542

I think I can travel two country with only $5000.

----------


## robinjkson

I can travel more than 5 country in $5000.

----------


## jackson-sandra

We can travel more than 10 country in $5000. If we stay 1-2 day in each country.

----------


## Annespaceyy

I can travel more than 15 country in Asia with that amount of money.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I think I can travel two country with only $5000.

----------


## martinjack58

I think I can travel two country with only $5000.

----------


## Baconmi

I can travel more than 4 country in $5000 US.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

This question is very hard and it is not easy to say out the result of this question but I think you can travel minimum 2 country in this amount. If you are two person then this enough amount for traveling.

----------


## Tomasim

I can travel more than 10 country with this amount of money.

----------


## Lizaaswift

If I stay 2 day in one country I can travel up to 6-8 country with $5000 of money.

----------


## naomiweelson

We can travel whole Europe country in $5000. $5000 is the lot of money to travel.

----------


## aliensq

In $5000 dollar I can travel 3 country in Europe.

----------


## thomasmarteen

If you live in Europe then you travel many countries by train or road.Otherwise it is not enough money to travel any country.

----------


## pollardmark52

If you live in Europe then you travel many countries by train or road. Otherwise it is not enough money to travel any country.

----------


## pretty--lady

I can travel 2 country and get realx with this amount of money.

----------


## rickyanti

According to me I can travel in many country with this amount. If we stay in cheap hotel and stay 1-2 day in each country then we can travel more than 5 country with this amount.

----------


## christinablk

I can travel 1 month with this amount of money. In this amount I can travel more than 5 country.

----------


## shauntett25

It depend on the mood. Some time we can travel 2-3 country. Some time is not enough to travel one city.

----------


## messiminaj

I can travel 2 country in $5000 US dollar traveling 1 month.

----------


## johanssoncolin

I can travel whole Europe with this money.

----------


## smokdarecki

Hi, With $5000,- come to Europe, you can buy train ticket valid for many countries and, by the end, you will visit several countries.
The only thing is that accommodation in Europe is more expensive, than in Asia, for example. However, if you can stay at hostels then $5000,- is more than enough, for a month,  for half of European countries. Cheers!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sevenhappiness

i think for me is 3

----------


## Misrarobin

I can travel all the country in Europe in this money.

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

I can travel 5-8 country in this amount according to the country.

----------


## davidsmith36

Well it mainly Depends on the Continent as well as the countries you are planning to visit. Still if asked, one can travel 3 to 4 countries average in $5000.

----------


## brucekenway

> I can travel 4-5 country in Asia.


If you travel to Japan you can pay all $5000, no more for other 3 countries

----------


## sankalppatil732

It totally depends on you.where you want to go.which country you have to select

----------


## Flammen

All over Asia, and eastern europe!

----------


## jeffronald19

It depends on how many days you are going to travel.

----------


## findmovers

You easily go to India

----------

